# bell albino x tremper albino



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

am i right in thinkin that breeding these to together
would give you normals het for both?

wot wud u get from breedin the double hets together?

thnks daz


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes youre right... 100% normals het tremper and bells.

Breeding the offspring together would technically give you
Normals (all poss het bells and tremper)
Trempers (poss het bells)
Bells (poss het trempers)
Tremper Bells.

I've read before that a gecko for homozygous bells and tremper usually takes the visual appearence of a tremper albino. But i have recently searched and cant find it.
Even if i could find it, there was not enough test breeding to be conclusive about whether tremper is dominant over the other albino strains.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino normal X Balbino normal = .

100%Normal HET Talbino,Balbino.

Then.

Normal HET Talbino,Balbino X Normal HET Talbino,Balbino = .

1/16.Talbinobalbino normal.
2/16.Talbino normal HET Balbino.
1/16.Talbino normal.
2/16.Balbino normal HET Talbino.
4/16.Normal HET Talbino,Balbino.
2/16.Normal HET Talbino.
1/16.Balbino normal.
2/16.Normal HET Balbino.
1/16.Normal.


----------

